# Super Soil



## Cannabysanthemum (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm really new to growing but now that adult use has passed in CA (where I live) I feel like it's time to start growing. I've been reading up on super soil and was curious as to whether the formula listed in the article sounds like a good place to start:

*Ingredients:*
	Organic earthworm castings are a key ingredient of super soil.
6 bags x 10-gallon Roots Organic Soil (For a total of 60 gallons or  210lbs of soil)
	2 bags x 50L (35 lbs) Biobizz Light-Mix soil (Total of 70lbs)
	2 bags x 30 lbs Organic Earthworm Castings (Total of 60lbs)
	1 box 6 lbs Fish Bone Meal (3-16-0) Note: 3-15-0 or 3-18-0 can also be used
	1 cup Dolomite Lime (prilled if possible)
	½ cup Azomite (0-0-0.2)
	1 box 5 lbs Blood Meal (12-0-0)
	1 bag 4 lbs Happy Frog Bat Guano (0-5-0)
	¾ cup Epsom Salt
	(Optional) Up to 25% Perlite (for extra drainage)
	You can add live earthworms to the mix as an added bonus to keep your mixture loose. They will help to keep your soil healthy.
*Directions: *
	Put your ingredients in a large clear bin
	Mix it up for at least 5 minutes
	Put the lid on the bin and leave it in the sunlight
	Make sure the lid is properly sealed
	Open and stir up the mixture again throughout the first week, it should be moist and will likely feel warm or hot
	Add clean water as needed to keep it moist and cooking
	Keep the mixture in the sun for 30 to 60 days
	Mix again before you start growing
	Dont grow with distilled water. The ideal water pH is between 6-7. Anything outside this can be problematic to your soil

I imagine I'd have to tweak this as I went but does anyone have any additional suggestions/ingredient replacements?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2016)

If you have done your home work and you think this is the best I say go for it. 

We have this thread you might be interested in looking at. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251  There is lots of good reading there that helped me.

I make my own soil from left over fox farm ocean forest  and add a few amendments and top dress with my worm castings and guano's.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Nov 11, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks so much for the link! I'm going to try this formula but I've bookmarked the link and I'll be consulting it when I begin to tweak the formula. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2016)

I hope you were welcomed to our community.  We are glad you are here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2016)

Howdy and Welcome to the best Grow Forum on the net.
We are family,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! Looking forward to learning a lot!


----------



## Moo (Jan 18, 2017)

This really is the best forum of this niche I have found, these guys are awesome.  Welcome and good luck on the super soil . I have a buddy working with this similar method as well.  Please do post details and results etc. they are very helpful to read.  See ya round!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2017)

Howdy:ciao:

I would definitely add perlite and you may think of adding a bit of humic acid. Nothing wrong with distilled water just need to know what you're doing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2017)

Research research research!   You are in the right place.   Lots of people here that care about your success.


Enjoy!!


----------



## OkieHomie (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey there! I just started a batch of Super soil based on Subcools recipe. I used Fox Farm ocean soil as my base soil and added one extra 5 lb bag of perilite, might even add more. It's been "cooking" for 10 days now and is nice and warm and is slowly building up the little layer of Mycelium. This will be for my second grow and i can't wait! 

Some advice with a problem i had was to cold of temps. Try it inside if you can if its below 50s. but being in CA you may not have that problem? 
 :guitar: Good luck to you though!

Edit: Also maybe start with a half batch or even a 1/4 depending on how big of a grow you plan on doing. I did a half batch of subcools (4 large bags) and it almost fills up a 100gallon grow bed i mix it in.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a po dirtfarmer...I source my soil from a certified organic farm...I add some castings and feed organic nutes 3 times a year...seems to work...))



mojo 

View attachment DSCF0748.jpg


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a po dirtfarmer...I source my soil from a certified organic farm...I add some castings and feed organic nutes 3 times a year...seems to work...))



mojo


crap...double post...it happens


----------



## Budlight (Jan 21, 2017)

Definitely looks like it's working for you excellent job my friend


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 21, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Definitely looks like it's working for you excellent job my friend




thanks...)




mojo


----------

